# Repair to conduit in slab



## 184 (Mar 9, 2008)

Today the saw cutters cut through several 1/2 and 3/4 ridged conduits in the slab. I'm looking for ideas on how to go about repairing these.
Thanks


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

184 said:


> Today the saw cutters cut through several 1/2 and 3/4 ridged conduits in the slab. I'm looking for ideas on how to go about repairing these.
> Thanks


Break slab back and thread with a hand threader, or use no threads.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

I would say pull the wire out and take the damaged conduit out to the nearest coupling. Thread conduit into that coupling and use a union on the other side. 

Then repull in new wire. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Rick567 (Mar 3, 2011)

Abandon them and try to go over head, back charge them and move on.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

184 said:


> Today the saw cutters cut through several 1/2 and 3/4 ridged conduits in the slab. I'm looking for ideas on how to go about repairing these.
> Thanks


Well , no matter how you fix this , step one is removing the wire . Once fixed you will have to re-pull this with new / longer wire . I would chip back the concrete enough on each side of the cuts and install a rigid thread less set-screw coupling on each side unless you see the threaded coupling ? These fittings are rated concrete tight , when taped ( duct tape ) . A lot easier than trying to put a hand threaded in a trench .


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Good luck.


----------



## Stickshaker (Jun 29, 2012)

You could use one of those long pvc expansion couplings with threadless couplings to get yourself enough room. Cut out rigid so you have just enough space, then bond around it.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Threadless coupling with the center ridge ground out?


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

drumnut08 said:


> Well , no matter how you fix this , step one is removing the wire . Once fixed you will have to re-pull this with new / longer wire . I would chip back the concrete enough on each side of the cuts and install a rigid thread less set-screw coupling on each side unless you see the threaded coupling ? These fittings are rated concrete tight , when taped ( duct tape ) . A lot easier than trying to put a hand threaded in a trench .


 
This is how I would do it.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

drumnut08 said:


> Well , no matter how you fix this , step one is removing the wire . Once fixed you will have to re-pull this with new / longer wire . I would chip back the concrete enough on each side of the cuts and install a rigid thread less set-screw coupling on each side unless you see the threaded coupling ? These fittings are rated concrete tight , when taped ( duct tape ) . A lot easier than trying to put a hand threaded in a trench .


 Best Fix ^^^^


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

3 wraps of quality duct tape and repull the wire.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> 3 wraps of quality duct tape and repull the wire.


drooling over your avatar. Saved in the bank :thumbsup:


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

184 said:


> Today the saw cutters cut through several 1/2 and 3/4 ridged conduits in the slab. I'm looking for ideas on how to go about repairing these.
> Thanks


If the existing pipes are bonded both ends, I would be tempted to go threadless, and slip some pvc in there.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I've done it a bunch of different ways depending on how the conduit is laid out and how much I can cut/chip/trench/dig. 

Most common is either I cut and rethread and use split couplings or I take malleable RMC setscrew connectors and take out the stop and make slip couplings if things are tight.


----------



## forsaledun (Nov 15, 2012)

drumnut08 said:


> Well , no matter how you fix this , step one is removing the wire . Once fixed you will have to re-pull this with new / longer wire . I would chip back the concrete enough on each side of the cuts and install a rigid thread less set-screw coupling on each side unless you see the threaded coupling ? These fittings are rated concrete tight , when taped ( duct tape ) . A lot easier than trying to put a hand threaded in a trench .


Seems like the easiest fix, I've done this a few times.


----------



## LegacyofTroy (Feb 14, 2011)

Maybe take some more concrete out, in-lay a polymer concrete box with your mousehole or knockout, encase or surround with fresh concrete, , , you now have j box, if your good it will be even with grade(surface),.....before you do that tie string to your wires and pull back (if possible) to avoid further damage to wire, once box is set, you should be able to pull wires back in your new box, then splice it up.......Properly!!!.. , you can also favor one side of cut pipes and only refeed the otherside...... We pulled this off a couple times before down here, a little more labor but less in wire, .......think of a floating dock system at a big marina and how they get wired ....


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

Whatever you do make sure you run a rag through it a few times. All that sandy, gritty water pours in the pipe and fills it once they slice all the way through. It may not do a damn thing to the conductors but it always weirded me out, so I ran about 10 rags through :lol:

Damn saw cutter went right across the top of a 2" 480v feeder to a mechanical room transformer. He kept getting shocked but would let off the machine only for a second, then would get back on it!!! :huh: luckily it was PVC and nothing blew up! Still had to repair conduit and repull, about 200' of 1/0 x3 + ground.


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

running dummy said:


> Whatever you do make sure you run a rag through it a few times. All that sandy, gritty water pours in the pipe and fills it once they slice all the way through. It may not do a damn thing to the conductors but it always weirded me out, so I ran about 10 rags through :lol:
> 
> Damn saw cutter went right across the top of a 2" 480v feeder to a mechanical room transformer. He kept getting shocker but would let off the machine only for a seconds, then would get back on it!!! :huh: luckily it was PVC and nothing blew up! Still had to repair conduit and repull, about 200' of 1/0 x3 + ground.


I'll say this much....if I was running a wetsaw through an unknown slab I'd be damned sure to bond the hell out of the saw.:blink:


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

CraigV said:


> I'll say this much....if I was running a wetsaw through an unknown slab I'd be damned sure to bond the hell out of the saw.:blink:


The worst part was the GC didn't want to get it scoped so the general had to eat our bill!!!

Trying to "save a few" I'm sure…


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok so no one considered that an obstruction was going to be installed in the cut out section. We're they just cutting for fun?


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Or why wasnt it deeper?


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

It was a remodel, slab pipes were run 10 years ago and they were cutting to add a footing for the new store. 

Conduits were installed under roughly 10" of concrete in the dirt. Cutters were using a big road blade and went too deep.


----------

